# [Q] Kernel Tweaks



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am trying to learn how to build my own kernel. I can compile it fine from HTC's source and have changed a few minor things, but I am having a hard time finding out what changes need to be made for other tweaks. I'd like to enable overclocking and add init.d support before the kernel is built. Does anyone know of any good general references for kernel tweaks or how to accomplish these things? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Github.com/liquidsmoothroms/htc-kernel-msm7x30 is my kernel source. You may be able to pick up a few things from there.


----------



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks JDk, I too am looking for advanced kernel tutorial / samples

Sent from my Droid Incredible 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Is there anything specific you want to know?


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally wouldn't mind understanding how the kernel interacts with the ARM cpu and bus etc, rather than blindly changing frequencies for OC etc. Does anyone have experience with this?

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------

